# GTX 960 which one to buy?



## vanpr7 (May 14, 2015)

Guys, I'm planning to buy  GTX 960 but when i checked online i found a ton of different cards.
At least two zotac 960's (Amp and non amp edition), two different msi versions, and also an ASUS Strix 4GB version. I'm really confused and would really appreciate if somebody can help out.


----------



## slashragnarok (May 14, 2015)

vanpr7 said:


> Guys, I'm planning to buy  GTX 960 but when i checked online i found a ton of different cards.
> At least two zotac 960's (Amp and non amp edition), two different msi versions, and also an ASUS Strix 4GB version. I'm really confused and would really appreciate if somebody can help out.



I recently bought the Zotac one (Amp edition) and I'm happy with it at 1080p.


----------



## ZEUSS (May 14, 2015)

Zotac offers 5 years warranty...

MSI and Gigabyte G1 are good + expensive but are huge in size your cabinet needs to be able to accommodate them.

I am too looking at 960 ...planning to go with asus strix 4gb

The speeds are more or less comparable and you have ability to overclock them.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

Asus Strix GTX 960 4GB @ 20k


----------



## vanpr7 (May 14, 2015)

I don't have a problem with the cabinet size. 
I just wanted to know that 4GB GPU memory in the strix card over the 2GB ones in the other 960's actually give any advantage. I'm actually getting the Asus strix 960 with 4 GB memory for 18000 whereas other 2GB ones are actually costlier. Hence the confusion.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 14, 2015)

vanpr7 said:


> I don't have a problem with the cabinet size.
> I just wanted to know that 4GB GPU memory in the strix card over the 2GB ones in the other 960's actually give any advantage. I'm actually getting the Asus strix 960 with 4 GB memory for 18000 whereas other 2GB ones are actually costlier. Hence the confusion.



get the 4GB one, period.


----------



## vanpr7 (May 14, 2015)

Thanks. Buying it then. .


----------



## slashragnarok (May 15, 2015)

vanpr7 said:


> I don't have a problem with the cabinet size.
> I just wanted to know that 4GB GPU memory in the strix card over the 2GB ones in the other 960's actually give any advantage. I'm actually getting the Asus strix 960 with 4 GB memory for 18000 whereas other 2GB ones are actually costlier. Hence the confusion.



You should go with the cheaper card here. 4 GB offers no additional advantage at 1080p. Go for 4 GB over 2 GB only if a) You're gaming at over 1080p b) it's cheaper.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 15, 2015)

slashragnarok said:


> You should go with the cheaper card here. 4 GB offers no additional advantage at 1080p. Go for 4 GB over 2 GB only if a) You're gaming at over 1080p b) it's cheaper.



Maybe you are right for 1080p gaming 2GB is more than enough. So going with this GPU gets you under 16k from snapdeal:Inno3d GTX 960 2GB @ 15.3k

Condition for availing 7% discount in snapdeal: Buy any 2 computer components


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 15, 2015)

Asus 2gb one is cheaper offline. About 15-16k


----------



## vanpr7 (May 15, 2015)

I'm getting the ASUS Strix 4GB one on theitdepot for 18600. So I'm actually tempted to go for it. What do you guys think? Just to keep it a little future proof as well.


----------



## anirbandd (May 15, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Asus 2gb one is cheaper offline. About 15-16k



nehru place delhi??


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 15, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> nehru place delhi??


Yeah from Cost2cost 
Botver7 bought from there only.


----------



## anirbandd (May 15, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Yeah from Cost2cost
> Botver7 bought from there only.



cool. thank you. 

do you know if they ship to Pune?


----------



## ZEUSS (May 16, 2015)

Bought asus strix 960 4gb from lamington road mumbai for 17k from Ken Plus
asus india rep mailed me that ken plus is their dealer...


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2015)

ZEUSS said:


> Bought asus strix 960 4gb from lamington road mumbai for 17k from Ken Plus
> asus india rep mailed me that ken plus is their dealer...



Congrats buddy. Post some pics of the GPU...


----------

